# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Альбом песен на мои стихи

## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Вот  разродились альбомом.

Хочу представить вашему вниманию альбом "Ещё раз про любовь".




Песни можно послушать и скачать на реале, нажав ссылку в моей автоподписи.
Минуса буду выставлять, если будет интерес к ним.

----------


## Лев

> Альбом песен на мои стихи


Очень неплохо :flower:  Хорошие аранжировки, но звукорежиссура не понравилась, слишком всё прямолинейно...

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Лев,* 
спасибо, очень важно Ваше мнение,
честно, я не очень понимаю в звукорежиссуре, я стихи пишу, а муж музыку, но мастерством аранжировки не владеем.
Аранжировка и режиссура была в одном лице.
*А можно по подробней*, чтобы я могла ему, аранжировщику, в следующий раз объяснить чего надо сделать.

Внизу есть ссылка мою страничку на реале, там можно послушать ещё две песни. 
"Музыкант" в исполнении *Сергея Мушта*
и "Моя любимая" в исполнении *Ольги Позняковской.*

----------


## kensarinov

Валерия, - мнение рядового слушателя. Проделана хорошая работа, проделана качественно. Текст , музыка, голос все очень хорошо сочетается. Спасибо. :flower:   По поводу минусов.  Песни все достойные. Мне хотелось бы иметь.Ночной полет,Париж, Оставайся со мной, Старый парк, Мишка. Написал, аж испугался, ну и запросы. Утешает только лишь то, что это не скромное желание, имеют многие. Я лишь озвучил.

----------


## Лев

> А можно по подробней, чтобы я могла ему, аранжировщику, в следующий раз объяснить чего надо сделать.


Это целая наука и подробно только в книгах... Аранжировки, как я уже писал, мне понравились. Звукорежиссёрская работа в том и заключается, чтобы звуки распределить  правильно. Прямолинейность всех звуков и голоса просто выпирает...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Waleria Dubrowskaja*,
 Лерочка, какой сегодня день!!! Одни приятные сюрпризы. Сначала Антон появился, теперь твой диск. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! Побежала слушать.

----------


## luudvig

Лерочка,токо глянул на обложку и сразу бросилось - "Соловокал - Михаил Дали"... 
Ещё не слухал,но обязательно послухаю.А воще - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> Написал, аж испугался, ну и запросы. Утешает только лишь то, что это не скромное желание, имеют многие.


Что Вы, я с удовольствием выложу. 
Залью на обменник и завтра выставлю.

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> *Waleria Dubrowskaja*,
>  Лерочка, какой сегодня день!!! Одни приятные сюрпризы. Сначала Антон появился, теперь твой диск. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! Побежала слушать.


Маринка, спасибо! :flower: 
Послушай. 
Может в 20х числах мая свидимся.
Это ещё не точно, но в русском доме Берлина будет концерт от Питер FM, Мишу вроде приглашали, но он ждет подтверждения. Если он будет с нашими песнями участвовать в концерте, то мы с Сашей поедем тоже, как авторы.

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*kensarinov*

Минус  *Ночной полет*

Минус *Мишка* моя любимая песня!

Продолжение следует....

Пы.Сы. Минуса с бэк вокалом, других нет, но если надо попрошу у Миши..

----------


## kensarinov

Валерия, спасибо. Кому как , а меня и с беками вполне радует. :flower:

----------


## diskengel

> Вот разродились альбомом.


Очень хороший Альбом, а Мишин голос просто оболдеть, первый раз услышала и мурашки по коже .... Молодцы  :Ok:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Ещё немного минусов.

 " Оставайся"  http://files.mail.ru/LUT430

 "Париж             Париж

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

19 апреля в 23:00 по мкс времени, на радиостанции* Добрые песни*,в передаче "Ночное такси"
Частота: 94.4 FM Будет *дебют Михаила Дали!* с песнями из альбома
Интернет версия на http://www.moskva.fm/stations/FM_94.4

----------


## Mazaykina

> Может в 20х числах мая свидимся.


Было бы ЗДОРВО!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Маринка, обязательно увидимся!
Вот афиша, жду тебя на концерте.
И большое спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот афиша, жду тебя на концерте.


ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!

----------

